# Feeding the giant alaskan malamute pup Akaya



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

well i was feeding her two times a day but i noticed she only eats till she is full. so now i let her have free range and keep her bowl full. as soon as she is full she stops eating. what u all fell about this method


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Not a good method. It teaches your dog that she can eat whenever she wants and doesn't give you a great way of establishing leadership. YOU must be the one to control what she eats, when she eats, where she eats, etc. To be a good pack leader you must be in control of the vital resources in life, meaning food, attention, toys, treats, high value areas (bed, couch, etc), affection, etc...

How much are you feeding her per day?


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

she was eating like 2 cups. now she eats about the same she is doing good


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with Natalie. I firmly believe in having a set time that your dog eats each day. A schedule, so to speak. 

Put the food down, leave it for 15 minutes or so. Pick it up. Feed what is left over at the next meal. Your pup will quickly learn that she eats when you decide to feed and that you control when that is. :smile:


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

she wont eat alot. she wont starve her self clearly but i just dont feel she eat enough sometimes she will eat only a cup. unless she eat all day. also off topic u like my profile pick? isent Akaya tthe cutest


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with what the others have said. This is a breed that tends to eat a lot, gains weight very easily, and you definitely don't want to overfeed at all. Especially a giant mal. I would just stick to feeding her 2 cups split into 3 meals as a pup.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

She is adorable, yes!

And I also agree with set feeding times, especially because you can get a feel for her eating habits and will know if they change and something is wrong.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When my dog was a pup, she was free fed. She's a very slow eater, she'd eat a little bit, wander away and come back 1/2 an hour later for another nibble and so on through the day.
Everything was hunky dory at first but as she got older and I did more things with her, it became a bit more difficult. There were many times she couldn't have free access to her food, like when we were travelling or staying with other people and it was hard for her to suddenly have to adapt to eating on schedule. Plus, if any friends brought their dogs around, there would be a race to get Mollies bowl otherwise her food was down the hatch in a second. If I looked after any other dogs it was just a pain having to monitor her food and make sure the other dog wasn't eating her share as well. 
So, we changed to normal feeding and it definately works out a lot better (for us). 
Your pup is simply gorgeous by the way. It would be nice to see some photo's (hint, hint). I'm also very glad to see she is obviously feeling an awful lot better now.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Set feeding schedules are not just ideal, they're IMPORTANT. 

1. Having mealtimes is a GREAT way to establish who the pack leader is. It's your food, you give it to them. You're the leader. 

2. Say something were to happen to this puppy, landing you at the vet. When your vet asks when the last time she ate, and how much it was, you'll have NO idea. 

3. It allows you to better understand your animal. I know how much my girls eat, and when they eat. I know what's working, and what's not working, I know how much they can and can't handle in one single mealtime. You can determine if they have normal eating patterns, and you'll know much faster if things are "off" in the future. 

Puppies, especially particularly large breeds, should get at LEAST three set meals a day. Not free fed, and not just two. If she doesn't eat it all, that's fine. Don't coax, don't coddle. Dogs will NOT starve themselves in the presence of food. Period. She will learn that you're the boss, and that she eats what you want, when you want, or she can miss out. Plain and simple. 


What food are you feeding her? 
My Great Dane puppy eats 2 cups a day spread in 4 meals topped off with canned food and is doing just fine. Some days I'm sure she'd eat more if I let her, other days she doesn't finish what I put down.


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

she eats orijen large breed puppy. ill take a lot a picks and upload them tomorrow.


----------

